# Call for the Cotswold Audax: 23rd June



## Philip Whiteman (5 May 2013)

*Cotswold Audaxes - 23rd June 2013*

Beacon RCC's Cotswold Audax is a great day's riding for cyclists of all ambition levels. Hundreds of riders enjoy the warm welcome and camaraderie of this well-established annual promotion.

- A great HQ near the M42, with ample parking, changing facilities, showers and catering
- Three distance options: Cotswold Outing 107, Cotswold Journey 160 and Cotswold Expedition 212 km
- Low-threshold undulating routes and longer hillier rides
- Country lanes almost all the way
- Great scenery, with leafy byways and limestone villages
- Controls at cycle-friendly cafés and pubs with overspill options on busy routes
- Full GPS support for all events
- 'No-validation' option
- Lots of good post-event food and light refreshments at the start

*The 200km Cotswold Expedition Route* is Wythall (Birmingham) - Broadway Tower - Burford - Shutford - Wythall 

*The 160km Cotswold Outing Route* is Wythall - Broadway Tower - Shutford - Wythall

*The 100km Cotswold Outing *(clockwise or anticlockwise) is Wythall - Welford - Charlcotte - Welford

Full website and online entry at: http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/cotswold/index.html


----------



## frank9755 (16 May 2013)

I can't make it this year but if anyone is considering it, it's a great day out. 
Good routes, well organised and great food at the end to look forward to!


----------



## Turning Worm (17 May 2013)

This is a local event to me but have not ridden if for a few years now. So I have entered.

It is an excellent route and a well organised event. Out of the few 200km audaxes I have ridden during my life time, it is also one of the easiest and a great entre for anyone considering this distance.


----------



## Eribiste (19 May 2013)

I'm in for the 100 klicks outing for my first Audax and looking forward to it!


----------



## Wobblers (9 Jun 2013)

frank9755 said:


> I can't make it this year but if anyone is considering it, it's a great day out.
> Good routes, well organised and great food at the end to look forward to!


 
It certainly is a great day. I need to get round to entering this myself. It's a shame you're not doing it this year: perhaps we could interest you in the Kidderminster Killer instead?


----------

